# Laurent Fignon



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

The RBR newsletter had a little article on Fignon and his fight against stomach cancer.

Interestingly, the published his address and e-mail in case anyone wanted to pass on their well wishes. So I thought I'd post it here.

Good luck, Laurent.

Laurent Fignon
126, rue du Maréchal Leclerc, 
94410 St-Maurice
France

[email protected]


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

That is too bad. I didn't know he had this fight on his hands. Haven't heard anything about him in a long time. Hope he conquers. Loved his battles with LeMond.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wishing him the best. Its gotta be tough. I will always remember him as the last guy to not go aero during a TT.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A fine man. I'm pulling for him.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I just e-mailed him. Cummon guys, let's send him some good wishes. He entertained us well years ago.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

gh1 said:


> I will always remember him as the last guy to not go aero during a TT.


You mean that TdF TT when Lemond beat him to win the overall by just 8 seconds?

While it's true that Lemond used aerobars (one of the first), Fignon was rocking disc wheels front and back compared to Lemond's box rim in front. LF wasn't without an aero weapon or two.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Agreed! Did my part and sent my email.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

What a great bike rider! I'm wishing him the best, and keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

* Two Tours
* Two Milano-Sanremo
* Two Criterium International
* La Fleche Wallone
* Grand Prix des Nations

And yet most people in the US remember him as the guy who lost to LeMond in the 1989 Tour, a resurgent season where by that point he had won Milano-Sanremo, Giro d'Italia, and Grand Prix des Nations. 

Riders today don't even have the guts to try something like that anymore, unless you count their off-season boasting!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> I just e-mailed him. Cummon guys, let's send him some good wishes. He entertained us well years ago.


I sent him one (in English and with a Babelfish translation). I hope it's not his personal account, and he has a secretary to tell him about well wishers, otherwise he might truly hate us if he has to wade through thousands of get well messages to find what he's looking for


----------



## bruno895 (Nov 5, 2009)

The man is fighting a real tough and hard battle. I sent him a encouraging e-mail in french.
Lets keep them coming.
Thanks
Bruno 895


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember Laurent Fignon and Indurain were effin ripped, not like the dinky little riders you see today.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I remember a photo of Fignon from his early career, he was away solo, going to win whatever race it was, and his Campy crank broke, clean in half, putting him on the pavement. The photo was of him sitting there looking stunned, one foot still strapped in with half a crank hanging there. 

Definitely a helluva rider.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

That time trial in 89 was the reason I started cycling. I video taped it and I watched it over and over again. I was about 12 years old and I remember I got a System U jersey for my birthday from my older cousin who raced. When everyone else was cheering on Lemond, I was cheering on Fignon, they all thought I was nuts. I was, and still am a big fan of Laurent.

I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

That was a titanium BB spindle that broke. I also remember him for getting a flatworm one year - i always assumed it was from the cow sh!t getting sprayed on his bottle in the spring classics.

But I remember him most for putting the hammer down on Hinault in the Alps to win the Tour. Those were some great rides.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for the email info....message sent. I pulled for Greg in '89 but I'm pulling for Fignon now.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Email sent - He was a great Ambassador for cycling in the 80's. I know I cheered for him.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

orange_julius said:


> And yet most people in the US remember him as the guy who lost to LeMond in the 1989 Tour,


...who was a sore (French) loser and claimed GL "played the role of a weak chicken".

Oh well, best wishes to him in his battle. It's a shame.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> ...who was a sore (French) loser and claimed GL "played the role of a weak chicken".
> 
> Oh well, best wishes to him in his battle. It's a shame.



Well, a lot of people do silly things in their youth that I don't think should be held against them when they are more mature (unless they don't change, that is). I feel bad for Fignon; even though I enjoy watching Lemond's victory, I enjoy watching Fignon race a lot. I was in grade school when those guys were racing, but I have watched the videos of their races many times. I hope he is able to pull through it, but I think it is really bad....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

gh1 said:


> Wishing him the best. Its gotta be tough. I will always remember him as the last guy to not go aero during a TT.


He wasn't the last one.
Chiapucchi (sp?) did the same thing in 1990 tour.
Granted, he would probably lost LeMond anyway but he showed up with no aerobar when everyone else did......
Hope he beat the damn cancer......


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

He was one of my great heroes of the 80s. I am really hoping the best for him now.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, a lot of people do silly things in their youth that I don't think should be held against them when they are more mature (unless they don't change, that is).


To be fair, he was 28 at the time, had already won two tours years before, and IIRC was the youngest rider to win the tour. By that age and the time spent in the pros, you'd think he would learned how to be gracious and complimentary to the guy who beat him. He came off as an ass and that is the other way in which many remember him.

I don't wish him ill will, I hope he can recover. But I also believe in calling a spade a spade (same with Pantani).


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

From what I have read, this is incurable.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

The Weasel said:


> ...who was a sore (French) loser and claimed GL "played the role of a weak chicken".
> 
> Oh well, best wishes to him in his battle. It's a shame.


Like him or not. I will always have respect for great champions. He has accomplished things that we can only dream of. There have been alot of crybabies in Pro cycling,(I can name a few) but it doesn't take away from what they accomplished.


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

Email and prayers sent. He was a beast.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The Weasel said:


> To be fair, he was 28 at the time, had already won two tours years before, and IIRC was the youngest rider to win the tour. By that age and the time spent in the pros, you'd think he would learned how to be gracious and complimentary to the guy who beat him. He came off as an ass and that is the other way in which many remember him.
> 
> I don't wish him ill will, I hope he can recover. But I also believe in calling a spade a spade (same with Pantani).



I agree; a spade is a spade. I think it is a little silly to venerate Pantani just because he died tragically. Yes, Fignon did come off like an a$$ and a crybaby in '89, but that was over 20 years ago and I will give him a second chance if his attitude has changed since then. I don't know him personally, maybe he is a total loser today. I watched three family members die of cancer last year though and wouldn't wish that on anyone (not that I am saying that you would).

I think Pantani was a pretentious cheater and the face of one of the ugliest times in cycling history and I am not a fan, but it was horribly sad and kind of pitiful for him to go in the way that he did.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I had the same pony tail in '89, but then didn't we all? Cancer sux. I hope he gets better.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

TWB8s said:


> I had the same pony tail in '89, but then didn't we all? Cancer sux. I hope he gets better.


Me, too. Stomach cancer is a tough nut, but there have been remissions. It amazes me that some people have sniped at him in this thread. He may have acted like a Prima Donna, but that's no reason to wish someone ill. GL also had his Diva moments, but I can't imagine anyone saying, "Good," when he got shot.


----------

